# 2005 Jetta GLI 1.8T (MK4 Body) Brake job HELP!?!



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to do all 4 breaks on my 2005 GLI (MK4 body). The shop wanted 1k to do all 4 pads and rotors with OEM. So I said eff that, I'll do it myself. Here's where I'm at with parts.

HAWK HPS Pads (from Andy's Auto Sport)

HB272.763 in front (There's an "A" version also, I think that has the sensor).
HB364F.587 in rear (Andy's has them listed as "FRONT" but the HAWK catalogue says rear. So i'm alittle confused on that one.

As for rotors.... no effing clue. SP Performance seems to be in my price range (I can't afford to break the bank on this one). Any advice on good rotors that aren't too expensive?? I know they have to be vented. But Slotted? Cross-drilled? etc...

Any help would be great! THanks!!

JC
2005 VW JETTA GLI 1.8T (MK4)


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

For the most part - don't worry about drilled/slotted unless you want the look. Good ol solid rotors will serve you just fine. HPS are good street pads, but if you want something quieter less dusty, go with ceramics.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Braking


----------



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

I need front and rear rotors and pads.

What would be a "good" set of rotors?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

JahnCahduh said:


> I need front and rear rotors and pads.
> 
> What would be a "good" set of rotors?


Holy moly, they wanted your 1st born too from what it looks like. So you could get the rotors you have on the car now turned at a machine shop, or just replace them. For stock braking, anything will do really. Autozone has brake bits, as well as said machine shop if the stock rotors don't have enough thickness to be kept. They'll measure them for you with a caliper too. You'll need to borrow a brake tool to turn in the rear brake pistons on the caliper from Autozone, but thats free. 

Are you wanting just stock performance, or an improvement in braking?


----------



## temmk4jetta (Aug 20, 2012)

Worth a look at. I just ordered these for my 02 1.8T. We'll see how I like them after the install next weekend.

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Hawk_Pads_Front_and_Rear_HPS&products_id=3688


----------

